# Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!



## IKaRuS1978 (24. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich haben wir uns bereits richtig schön auf unseren Angelurlaub in Spodsbjerg im Juni 2012 gefreut.

Wir Männer wollten den ganzen Tag mit dem fischen verbringen und die Frauen wollten es sich einfach mal so richtig gut gehen lassen.

Um das natürlich unter einen Hut zu bringen, muss schon eine vernünftige Behausung her.
Für die Männer eine Möglichkeit, die Fische draußen oder in einem extra Raum zu säubern und eine Tiefkühltruhe, um sie zu lagern.

Für die Frauen natürlich Komfort, denn sie wollen es sich ja richtig gut gehen lassen. Das ganze am liebsten in Form von Whirlpool, Sauna, Solarium und was es nicht alles gibt.

Um abends schön bei Musik zusammen zu sitzen und auch mal einen zu trinken, eine schöne kleine Stereoanlage und eine Terrasse mit Gartenmöbeln und Grill.

Da wir 2 Paare sind, sollten natürlich auch Doppelbetten vorhanden sein und keine Einzel- oder Etagenbetten.

Alles in allem schon recht hohe Ansprüche, die wir aber natürlich auch bereit sind, zu bezahlen.

Also machten wir uns auf die Suche und fanden auch ein Haus, das genau diesen Anspüchen genügte.
Wir buchten also bereits Anfang August 2011 für Juni 2012, weil diese Häuser natürlich auch sehr schnell weg sind.

Auch ein passendes Boot wurde, im Hafen von Spodsbjerg liegend, direkt mit angemietet.

Alles war perfekt und wir mussten nur noch auf unseren Urlaub warten. Das Boot bezahlt, das Haus angezahlt, den Mietvertrag zuhause liegen....denkste!!!

In den letzten Tagen bekam ich dann eine nette eMail von Sonne und Strand, dass der Eigentümer mal eben ganz stumpf das Haus verkauft hat und der neue Eigentümer nicht mehr vermieten möchte. Bitte was? 

Man bot uns an, ein anderes Haus für uns zu finden. Ok, wenn es unseren Ansprüchen genügt....klar, warum nicht. Ich hatte da auch noch kein wirklich so schlechtes Gefühl, weil ich mir dachte...."Die kennen sich da aus. Die haben ganz andere Möglichkeiten, als ich über das Internet!".

Pustekuchen....man bot uns ein Ersatzhaus an....

... ohne Mikrowelle
... ohne Tiefkühlmöglichkeit
... ohne Fischreinigungsplatz
... ohne Sauna
... ohne Whirlpool
... ohne Solarium
... ohne Stereoanlage
... ohne Trockner
... 20% weniger Wohnfläche
... Etagenbetten, bzw. Einzelbetten

...also eigentlich all das, was wir nicht wollten.

Das teilte ich dann auch so mit und erklärte unsere Situation.
Ich würde gern weitere Alternativen sehen, die in unseren Anforderungsrahmen passen.

Ich dachte bis dahin, dass die einfach nur unsere Planung nicht kennen und nun mit einem weiteren Haus kämen, das eventuell etwas teurer ist. Da könnte man sich aber doch einigen.....dachte ich!

Aber es kam anders...ich bekam nur noch eine Mail, dass kein anderes Haus verfügbar sei. Nun möchte man mir die Anzahlung zurücküberweisen und der Vorgang ist damit für sie erledigt.

Na schönen Dank auch. Dass wir ein bereits bezahltes Boot im Hafen liegen haben etc. scheint hier niemanden zu interessieren. Auch dass wir einen unterschriebenen Mietvertrag zuhause haben, scheint niemanden zu interessieren.

Ich denke, dass es auch in Dänemark nicht so einfach ist, sein Haus mit bestehenden Verträgen zu verkaufen und die Urlauber schauen in die Röhre....

Jetzt haben wir nur die Möglichkeit, auf eigene Faust was anderes zu suchen, oder einen Rechtsstreit vom Zaun zu brechen.

Unter Urlaub habe ich mir was anderes vorgestellt....

NIE WIEDER Sonne und Strand...wenn was schief läuft, hat man von denen nichts mehr zu erwarten.

Anstatt, dass sie sich mit anderen Anbietern oder mit direkten Vermietern vor Ort in Verbindung setzen und sehen, was sie tun können, wird man einfach abgeschoben und das war´s dann.... Service sieht anders aus...vor allem, wenn der Urlauber nichts dafür kann!


----------



## Hov (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Hallo,

lt. einem befreundeten dänischen Ferienhausvermieter ist der Käufer eines Ferienhauses verpflichtet, die bereits vom Vorbesitzer vermieteten Wochen auch tatsächlich zu vermieten. Dafür erhält er natürlich die Miete.

Grüße
Hov


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

jop...genau so was habe ich mir gedacht.
Aber das macht S+S scheinbar nicht mit oder versucht es arglistig zu verschweigen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Schaut Euch mal das an:|rolleyes
Das wird den Ansprüchen bestimmt gerecht.....|rolleyes

http://www.novasol.de/p/G10571&wt.si_n=GoogleMiniBookingFlow

Ist halt nicht billig!

Im Übrigen ist das natürlich unschön, was Ihr erlebt habt;
Habt Ihr mal im Kleingedruckten nachgeschaut, ob dieser Fall dargelegt ist???
Aber wenns das Geld zurück gibt....

Vielleicht gibt`s doch ne Alternative
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Hej Dorsch-Tom, das Haus ist spitzenklasse aber auch richtig teuer. Nur in der Vorsaison ist es  billig.
In dem Haus hast du sogar im Wohnzimmer einen Whirlpool, Billardtisch, Strampelgeräte usw.- da fehlt es an nichts.
gruß Multe


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

wow....das ist mal echt der Knaller....

ist echt ne Alternative....und vom Preis her. Bei 4 Leuten 250€ pro Nase....finde ich nicht zu teuer.

Wer das ganze Jahr malochen geht, wie ein Ochse, der darf es sich auch mal gut gehen lassen. 

Das kommt sicher in die engere Auswahl. Danke!


----------



## Multe (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Das ist mit großem Abstand das beste Haus was LL zu bieten hat.
Internet hat es auch.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Ich bin die letzten 2 Wochen im Juni auch oben.....
villeicht sieht man sich...
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

09. - 16.06. sind wir da.... 

Dir auch nen guten Rutsch und schöne Weihnachten....


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

So, nun ist es amtlich.

Sonne und Strand schmeisst uns einfach raus, überweist die Anzahlung zurück und alles andere interessiert die rein gar nicht.

Eine kleine Abfindung dafür, dass wir auf den Mietvertrag verzichten würden, haben sie uns auch abgelehnt und auf ihren §5 verwiesen. Demnach können die uns angeblich so raus werfen.

Ist zwar unhaltbar vor Gericht, aber sie tun es einfach und stellen sich absolut quer.

Ich kann nur JEDEN davor warnen, bei diesem Verein zu buchen!
Wenn es irgendein Problem gibt, seid ihr denen völlig egal!


----------



## goeddoek (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Moin IKaRuS1978 #h

Ich wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch und das der Ärger bald "verraucht" ist :m

Ist zwar sehr ärgerlich, aber in diesem Fall sind die Leute von Sol og Strand - nach meinen Kenntnissen zum dänischem Recht - absolut abgesichert.

"*Ist zwar unhaltbar vor Gericht*, aber sie tun es einfach und stellen sich absolut quer."

Siehe oben, seid ihr Euch trotzdem sicher, wendet Euch an die Horesta > http://www.visitdenmark.dk/tyskland/de-de/menu/turist/overnatning/hotel/hotel-klageausschuss.htm


Wie dem auch sei, ich wünsche Euch einen tollen Urlaub und uns einen schönen Bericht von Euch :m#h


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Hi Ho,

danke für die Wünsche und den Tip.

Ich habe mich in einem Rechtsforum schlau gemacht und die sind der Meinung, dass deutsches Recht anwendbar ist, da sie eine Zweigniederlassung in Flensburg betreiben und somit eine Geschäftsstelle in Deutschland haben...diese Adresse ist auch auf der deutschen Homepage angegeben.


Zum anderen wird in ihren AGB im §7 Bezug auf gesetzliche Bestimmungen des BGB genommen. Daher wenden auch sie wohl deutsches Recht an.

Da darf man sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen.

Ob ich da nun wirklich richtig böse einen Rechtsstreit raus mache, halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.

Ich habe viel mehr Spaß daran, alle Leute in diversen Foren vor diesem Verein zu warnen. Ist sicherlich nicht ganz angenehm für sie, wenn solche , wohlgemerkt wahren Erfahrungsberichte in den einschlägig bekannten deutschen Foren zu finden sind.

Ich bin über diese "Mir-doch-egal-Einstellung" von Sonne und Strand echt sauer und enttäuscht.

Dir aber auch einen guten Rutsch...
Wir lassen uns den Urlaub nicht kaputt machen. Haben schon eine neue Bleibe gebucht...von daher sehen wir dem Urlaub positiv entgegen und sind um eine Erfahrung, bei wem wir nicht wieder buchen, reicher.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Moin IKaRus1978,

sowas in der Richtung haben wir mit dem Anbieter auch schon erlebt. #d Haus von einem anderen Anbieter gebucht, Anzahlung getätigt.......ca. 6 Wochen vor Urlaubsbeginn kam die Rechnung der Restzahlung von *S&S*? Ja, die hatten dieses Objekt in der Zwischenzeit übernommen und die Miete (für das gleiche Objekt, den gleichen Zeitraum / Saison, ohne irgendwelche Modernisierungen etc. *mal eben um 120% erhöht* |bigeyes|bigeyes) Hört sich unglaublich an, ist aber so!!!!!
Jetzt denkt man ja....OK, ich habe das Haus ja zu den "alten Bedingungen" gemietet........von wegen, man hat die Sache dann bei S&S schön ohne Antworten auf E-mails etc. ausgesessen....
Von daher......dieser Anbieter könnte mir einen "all inklusive Urlaub" anbieten, ich würde trotzdem dankend ablehnen |rolleyes.
Sollten aber viel mehr machen......."denn die Preise einiger Anbieter haben etwas an Verhältnismässigkeit verloren" |rolleyes Was dann auch der Markt sehr langsam über einen sehr langen Zeitraum regeln kann........oder könnte, denn solange es bezahlt wird..........#d
*Aber wie ich schon oft hier gesagt habe, ist meine Meinung und gut!*


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Jop, das passt wieder genau in mein Bild von denen.
Bei uns ist es der erste Angelurlaub, den wir im Norden überhaupt machen.
Da muss man dann schon mal etwas lernen.

Nal sehen, was aus unserem neuen Anbieter wird.
Nicht, dass S+S das Haus auch mal übernimmt und dann der Meinung ist, wir müssten weiss der Geier was drauf legen.

Aber wieder mal ein Grund mehr, vor diesem Anbieter in aller Form zu warnen.

Mit solchen Geschäftsgebaren kann man sich auch auf lange Sicht das Geschäft kaputt machen.


----------



## esgof (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

moln
mein chef hat mir mal gesagt mit einem unzufriedenen kunden den man weg schickt verliert man zehn kunden
und die beschweren sich noch nicht mal in foren usw.
ich denke jeder der hier sonne und strand ein tipt wird einen bogen um die machen
somit alles richtig gemacht.
gruß esgof


----------



## Erdmännchen (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Wir haben auch negative Erfahrungen gemacht, wir wollten ein Haus direkt am Wasser und da wir einen Hund dabei hatten, der gerne mal etwas bellt, wollten wir auch ein Haus, welches ein wenig abgelegen ist.
Auf S+S fanden wir dann auch eines, auf der Karte wurde ein Haus auf der Spitze einer Landzunge verlinkt, dicht am Wasser, nächstes Haus war ein gutes Stück entfernt.
Haben uns für dieses entschieden, bei der Ankunft stellten wir aber fest, dass Haus war 1km weiter südlich, mitten in einer Feriensiedlung und ohne direkten Zugang zum Wasser... Man hätte über eine Kuhwiese wandern müssen, die Kühe kamen aber schon auf einen zu, wenn man nur in der Nähe der Wiese war...

Immerhin haben wir nach Beschwerde 10% Mietminderung bekommen.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

oh oh....es werden ja immer mehr.
Hätte ich solche Sachen mal früher gewusst.


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

Hallo, 
nun will ich nicht schreiben, dass bei S&S, der Kunde nur Sonne und Strand bekommt und nicht sein gebuchtes Haus  dieses wäre ja unvorstellbar. 
Jedoch empfehle ich, dass man das kleingedruckte d.h. die agbs bei den einzelnen agenturen mit einer lupe lesen sollte, damit man nichts übersieht bzw. zweimal, wenn man dieses nicht versteht bzw. eine person fragen, die dieses advokaten deutsch dann übersetzt. 
Nun kenne ich nicht diese vorgänge bzw. agbs genau, jedoch habe ich gehört, so wie Rolf (angelrolfmann) es erwähnt hat, dass die ferienhauspreise vor einigen jahren förmlich über nacht gewaltig gestiegen sind. So wie mir berichtet wurde, wurde vom finanzamt gründlich mal aufgeräumt und da sahen einige hauseigentümer nicht gut aus. Selbst hier im board habe ich gelesen, dass einige von dieser gewaltigen preissteigerung betroffen waren.
Wie mir bewusst ist, kann eine absage von seiten der agentur, immer erfolgen, z.b. beim hausschaden, höhere gewalt oder wenn der euro nichts mehr wert ist und andere.  Ich glaube, dass dieses bei den meisten agenturen in den agbs verankert ist.
Und was erdmännchen erlebt hat, ist auch nicht schön. Beim vertrag, wird doch genau das haus festgelgt und wenn man es nicht bekommt, muss ein grund vorliegen, warum man es nicht bekommt und als ersatz ein anderes gleichwertiges objekt angeboten werden bzw. ein nachlass, welches ja erfolgt ist und wenn man diesen akzeptiert - alles wieder im lot ist. - nicht ganz.
Nun ist dänemark, mit reichlich ferienhäuser bestückt. Kaum ein land kann dieses bieten und da wird man sicherlich für jeden geldbeutel etwas finden, wobei die ersten probleme auftreten, wenn man einen ferrari sucht und mit einen volkswagen zufrieden sein muss.

Auch wenn hier und da mal  probleme auftreten, die ja nicht schön sind und man lösen sollte, sind doch die beschwerden in dänemark von seiten der mieter sehr gering, wenn ich an einige länder denke, was da abläuft bei buchungen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nun will ich nicht schreiben, dass bei S&S, der Kunde nur Sonne und Strand bekommt und nicht sein gebuchtes Haus  dieses wäre ja unvorstellbar.
> Jedoch empfehle ich, dass man das kleingedruckte d.h. die agbs bei den einzelnen agenturen mit einer lupe lesen sollte, damit man nichts übersieht bzw. zweimal, wenn man dieses nicht versteht bzw. eine person fragen, die dieses advokaten deutsch dann übersetzt.
> Nun kenne ich nicht diese vorgänge bzw. agbs genau, jedoch habe ich gehört, so wie Rolf (angelrolfmann) es erwähnt hat, dass die ferienhauspreise vor einigen jahren förmlich über nacht gewaltig gestiegen sind. So wie mir berichtet wurde, wurde vom finanzamt gründlich mal aufgeräumt und da sahen einige hauseigentümer nicht gut aus. Selbst hier im board habe ich gelesen, dass einige von dieser gewaltigen preissteigerung betroffen waren.
> ...


 
Moin Otto mein Freund,
erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr, viel Glück, Erfolg und vor allem Gesundheit!!!

Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Hier ging es halt um diesen einen Anbieter und die gemachten Erfahrungen. Soll ja auf keinen Fall verallgemeinert werden. 
Es gibt solche Fälle in Norge, Italien oder wo auch immer, frech kam in diesen "Fällen" nur das Verhalten des Anbieters rüber, wo doch mit sehr wenig Mühe u.s.w. versucht wurde, diese doch unterschiedlichen Angelegenheiten in Bezug auf Kundenzufriedenheit zu regeln. Man bekam den Eindruck, als hätte man es nicht nötig sich um diese sonst zufriedenen Gäste zu kümmern. Da doch genug "Nachschub" an potentiellen Kunden "gleich nebenan", in Tyskland oder wo auch immer wohnen. 
Lernt man halt draus 
(Im Verhältnis vom Angebot zu den "Beschwerden", kommt Daenemark doch schon ganz gut weg. Man empfindet es eben auch als extrem, wenn es einen selbst betrifft.....)


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

@ angelrolfmann

Rolf, ich wünsche dir natürlich auch ein frohes neues jahr - ich glaube, dass ich dir eine pn schon geschickt habe - wenn nicht, entschuldige, dann kommt jetzt der neujahrsgruß. 

Nun kenne ich mich ein wenig aus, wie es bei vermietung von häusern abläuft - ich könnte bücher darüber schreiben, was ich selbst erlebt habe sowie die gäste. Sie berichten alle, was sie schon im schönen dänemark, bei den agenturen erlebt haben |supergri Herrlich was mir alles zugetragen wird. 
Nun gebe ich dir auch recht, denn bei  solch einen preisanstieg oder wenn man sein gemietetes haus nicht bekommt - muss die agentur mit fingespitzengefühl, seinen kunden behandeln. Dieses ist einfacher gesagt als getan und nicht alle beherrschen diese form und deshalb wird auch nicht viel geschrieben, da es noch schwerer ist - deshalb haben sie alles im katalog erfasst  Bei diesen großen bettenburgagenturen, die zig ferienhäuser im programm haben,  geht es ganz schnell drüber und drunter, wenn ein normaler schriftlicher kontakt zu den einzelnen mietern aufgebaut wird.  Bei fragen werden auf vorgedruckte briefe auf links und webseite hingewiesen, wo alles aufgelistet ist.
Es ist einfach nicht möglich, unser rekord  waren 94 briefe, wo u.a. drei links von den großen  internet angelgeschäften aufgeführt waren und ich auf 50 produktseiten eine päckchen  ösen und die richtigen paternoster für den hering aussuchen sollte. Das hält mich jung und ich habe geantwortet, weil ich ein höflicher mensch bin |supergri 
Schreib doch mal eine agentur an, ob sie dir gute beobachtungsstellen für seehunde bzw. hirsche nennen könnten und was ganz wichtig ist gute angelplätze im fjord da du gerne ein haus in dänemark mieten möchtest, welches zwei tiefkühltruhen haben sollte  
Das kann dir natürlich ein büromädchen bestens nennen und wenn du dann noch nach einem guten konzert fragst, dann landest du auf dem heringsfest - wo die bekannte gruppe fischfinger spielt.
Wen solche fragen richtig beantwortet werden, ohne fehler, dann sitzt dort eine person, die etwa mehr bekommt für die netten briefe was die agentur als provision erhält.

Nun will ich nicht alles schlecht schreiben, jedoch wie ich schon erwähnt habe, sollte man bei einer berechtigten reklamation mit fingerspitzgefühl den kunden bedienen und alles versuchen, dass er zufrieden gestellt wird.
Das ist jedoch einfacher gesagt als getan und oft kaum möglich, da diese agenturen nur einen schlüssel dir überreichen, da sie kein eigentum besitzen.
Wobei ja die agenturen für jeden geldbeutel etwas anbieten können und es auch in der saison vermieten.

Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> @ angelrolfmann
> 
> Rolf, ich wünsche dir natürlich auch ein frohes neues jahr - ich glaube, dass ich dir eine pn schon geschickt habe - wenn nicht, entschuldige, dann kommt jetzt der neujahrsgruß.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Otto, 
natürlich hab ich die PN mit besten u. herzlichsten Weihnachtsgrüssen u.s.w. bekommen!!  (Dafür nochmal vielen Dank, auch von meiner Frau unbekannterweise ......)#h

(Es stimmt schon, dass die "Handhabung" der Ferienhäuser "nicht ganz einfach"......oft sieht man ja nur, wenn etwas nicht klappt und berichtet wird. Die viele Male wo es ohne Beanstandung klappt, sieht ja kaum jemand.......)


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> natürlich hab ich die PN mit besten u. herzlichsten Weihnachtsgrüssen u.s.w. bekommen!!  (Dafür nochmal vielen Dank, auch von meiner Frau unbekannterweise ......)#h
> 
> (Es stimmt schon, dass die "Handhabung" der Ferienhäuser "nicht ganz einfach"......oft sieht man ja nur, wenn etwas nicht klappt und berichtet wird. Die viele Male wo es ohne Beanstandung klappt, sieht ja kaum jemand.......)



Rolf, es ist normal, dass nur das negative erwähnt wird, weil man sich darüber ärgert und andere warnen will.
Wobei dieses auch eine gefahr werden kann, wenn man seine gedanken freien lauf lässt und die worte nicht zügeln kann. Man muss damit rechnen, dass ein bummerang zurück kommt, der sehr schmerzhaft sein kann.
Bei diesem angebot an häusern in dk, sieht es mit den reklamationen noch ganz gut aus. Hinzu kommt, dass die häuser in dk, schon recht gut sind, wenn ich sie mit den häusern in anderen ländern vergleiche und glaube, dass in dk die vermietungsobjekte auch existieren, was nicht in anderen ländern immer der fall ist z.b. in barcelona, wo im internet vermietungsobjkekte angeboten werden,  die nicht  existieren - internet kriminalität - wir haben mal zwei auffliegen lassen, da wir etwas mehr recherchiert haben.

Jedoch ist es immer ärgerlich, wenn etwas negativ abläuft, wie es bei den erwähnten postings der bordies abgelaufen ist.

Wobei es inzwischen auch förmlich zum sport geworden ist - sofort zu reklamieren, das fängt bei den geringsten kleinigkeiten an. Wir sind im zeitalter vom schnäppchen jagd angekommen - ein versuch ist es ja wert, man kann ja nur gewinnen. 
In dem sinne - geiz ist geil.:q
Gruß


----------



## Klaul (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

moin zusammen und allen eine gesundes und schönes neues jahr.

es ist sicherlich sehr ärgerlich was hier mit dem ferienhausvermieter abgelaufen ist. ich hingegen kann über die firma s u. s nichts negatives
sagen. wir buchen dort schon seit etlichen jahren. alles hat bisher wunderbar geklappt. und auch der service vor ort klappt einwandfrei.
sollte es aber irgendwann einmal schwierigkeiten geben, wird halt der vermieter gewechselt, es gibt ja genug davon in dänemark. jedenfalls werde ich mir im vorfeld nicht den urlaub durch solche dinge vermiesen lassen.
und wenn man im nächsten jahr wieder dort urlaub machen möchte, kann man sich in diesem urlaub ja auch schon einmal vor ort ein paar häuser anschen, ggf. mit den mietern reden, wenns gefällt alles notieren und dann irgendwann für den nächsten urlaub buchen. und nach meiner erfahrung sind die häuser die zum verkauf stehen, alle mit einem schild auf dem grundstück versehen.
nun wünsche ich allen dänemark-urlaubern einen schönen und sonnigen urlaub. bein uns geht es ende april wieder richtung hs.

gruss aus angeln
klaus


----------



## peter II (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*

... vor allem mit den Vermietern reden und dann beim nächsten mal privat mieten...ist günstiger.

Den whirlpool in dem "zimmer" in spodjsberg kannste vergessen ( es sein denn du bist 1,60 m gross und wiegst 40 kilo). Mein dänischer Vermieter hat auch so ein Ding, billiges ebay zeug: der auf der Terasse dagegen sieht deutlich besser aus.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Buchen über "Sonne und Strand" - Nie wieder!!!*



peter II schrieb:


> ... vor allem mit den Vermietern reden und dann beim nächsten mal privat mieten...ist günstiger.
> 
> Den whirlpool in dem "zimmer" in spodjsberg kannste vergessen ( es sein denn du bist 1,60 m gross und wiegst 40 kilo). Mein dänischer Vermieter hat auch so ein Ding, billiges ebay zeug: der auf der Terasse dagegen sieht deutlich besser aus.



Peter II,
das ist ein wunschdenken und funkioniert nur in einigen gebieten dänemarks, da es sommerhäuser sind, wo der eigentümer z.b. in kopenhagen wohnt und mit einer vermietungsagentur einen vertrag abgeschlossen hat, von mindestens  12 monaten. Durch dieses vertrag kann die agentur jetzt sein haus vermieten, was an der nordsee oder wo auch immer in dänemark liegt. Die agenturen sind überall vertreten und nehmen was sie kriegen können. Sollte es nicht fluppen mit der vermietung, wird der hauseigentümer die agentur wechseln - hat er etwas zu lange damit gewartet und seine rechnung ist nicht aufgegangen muss es verkauft werden, da der schuh drückt.
Wie will ein hauseigentümer dieses bewältigen, das hapert schon bei der präsentation im internet, weil man es gar nicht findet unter den 12 millionen oder mehr eintragungen. Die agenturen haben sich schön breit gemacht. Wobei die kosten gleich bleiben, ob du ein haus im internet anbietest oder oder 20 bis 4000 objekte
Zweitens hapert es dann noch gewaltig beim schriftwechsel, da die deutsche oder engl. sprache in schrift kaum richtig beherrscht wird, denn die touristen kommen überwiegend aus deutschland, bzw. den angrenzenden ländern - kaum aus dänemark. Das geht ja noch weiter, wer überreicht den schlüssel und schaut vor ort  zum rechten - kommt dann immer der eigentümer von kopenhagen  wöchentlich - das kostet mehr geld als er einnimmt. 
Deshalb ist auch alles so unpersönlich bei den großen agenturen, man kann sich durchwühlen, bis man ein tolles objekt gefunden hat und durch einen weiteren klick es bucht oder auch nicht, da es schon weg ist, dann sucht man weiter. 
Ich glaube der erste richtige kontakt besteht erst, wenn man den schlüssel vom haus überreicht bekommt - es geht auch nicht anders.
Wenn die vermietung so einfach wäre für einen eigentümer, dann würden alle es machen. Nun kenne ich welche, die vermieten privat, sind in einigen bereichen in europa bekannter als die bettenburgagenturen, im internet gut zu finden und  beherrschen einige sprachen, das macht sich bemerkbar und haben dadurch eine bessere vermietungsquote als die agenturen, wobei ich auch welche kenne, die nur ein haus hatten und eine vermietung privat versucht haben, jedoch nicht gelaufen ist- dann wurde das objekt verkauft.

Wer suchet, der findet jedoch immer etwas im internet für seinen geldbeutel.


----------

